# USB port dead



## rogenmania (Apr 6, 2009)

Actually, a thread has already discuss about this topic. But mine is slighty different
Two USB port of my Laptop (Toshiba, Sattelite M300) all sudden dead. This happen while a flash disk is still attached on one of it, and I'm editing a file inside that flashdisk. It suddenly dead and I have to save the file on other location (fortunately).
Then those two port is dead eversince. They can only detect printer or other devices which have power on its own. No mouse, FlashDisk, or Coffe Heater could be detected.
And when I try to reboot my laptop while the no-self-powered device is attached, it 'beeps' twice while displaying the following error:
*Error : 
0701 USB Over Current On HC/Port - Bus : 00H Dev: 1Ah Fun : 07H Port 00H
Error : 
0701 USB Over Current On HC/Port - Bus : 00H Dev: 1Ah Fun : 07H Port 01H*

It will error over and over again, until I unplug the no-self-powered device.

Can anybody tell me what wriong with my laptop? how can I fix it? I know this actually is not a big problems, since one of my laptops USB port is still working fine. However, I like using a mouse rather than touchpad. And each time I want to plug a USB, I must unplug the mouse...

Thanks before...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Most often than not the error is caused by USB ports coming loose or has lifted off the motherboard or may be shorting out. Check the USB ports visually, open the laptop up. Make sure the USB contacts to the motherboard are still good and also make sure that the laptop is clean inside.


----------

